# 1984 300zx BITRUBO?



## calibiturbo (Nov 10, 2010)

*1984 300zx BITURBO?*

Hey i saw one of these. A local car collector has it in his lot. I looked closer and it had a Bi-turbo badge. Did they ever make Bi-turbo's? How much would one of these be worth? I have a picture but i don't knwo how to post it :newbie:


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

it's stuck on there. there is no such thing as a 1984 Nissan 300ZX Bi-Turbo.


----------

